# XXL and Jumbo Bike frames comparison table



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

When I was searching for MTB I made this table where I recorded top tube, reach stack and important factor for tall people with long legs - difference between top tube and reach..

Please see it here, maybe it will make you a better decision of choosing the bike.

By the way, I'm 6'2" with 36 inseam, I felt most comfortable on following:

Cannondale Trail XL and really good on Jumbo
Santa Cruz Tallboy XL
Santa Cruz Tallboy LT XXL
Specialized Camber XL

When I get on smaller sizes when pedaling it feels that when I'm pushing the pedal I'm sliding off the saddle. On proper sizes frames it feels like the leg angle to puch the pedal is perfect and i'm not sliding off the saddle.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1LUxkVzEWlzY2qHG36y20Fcaqmg0KP_GMiqqRsXJ5Sgw/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep. I'm 6'5" with a 36" inseam. I have an XL Stumpjumper and an XL 9Zero7. 
I have a 100mm stem on the Stumpy and an 80mm stem with Jones Loop bars and a Thomson setback post on the 907. Takes me a little time to get my bikes dialed in. They both feel awesome now.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Did you see this list?
https://cyclingabout.com/list-of-xxl-xxxl-bikes-for-tall-cyclists-62-63-64cm/

Any reason you didn't look at Ventana or Turner?


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

Just looking at the Geo chart on the Nukeproof Mega 290, that's looking a lot like the bike I should be riding. 6'2", 35" cycling inseam, but I really prefer the longer front center and shorter stem. 480mm Reach, ~13.6" bottom bracket means I should be able to run a 50mm stem with some slight rise on the bar and be comfortable. I'm just not a fan of longer stem setups after having tried longer bikes.


----------



## 3sigma (Jul 8, 2005)

You may want to add the Guerrilla Gravity bikes to the list. The XL has an effective top tube length of 27 inches.

Guerrilla Gravity | MEGATRAIL | Info, Geometry, and Specs


----------



## PittsburghRic (Aug 17, 2012)

The Pedal Head looks awesome. 


-PittsburghRic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

